# Most elegant hybrid Cyp flower - Cyp xcolumbianum



## fundulopanchax (Jun 2, 2020)

My all time favorite hybrid Cyp flower is xcolumbianum (natural hybrid of montanum and parviflorum pubescens; Mother Nature does a very good job. This particular specimen, in my "show bed" has highly twisted sepals very much like its montanum parent. The flower is about 3 times the size of montanum, like a smallish pubescents.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2020)

Those petals are gorgeous, as is that lemon staminode, and pearly white lip... OK, every thing about this flower is nice!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 2, 2020)

I am always happy when these bud, I have two of them. I know the flowers will be great every year. Very similar to the tiny jewel flowers of montanum but with somewhat lighter sepals. A real joy to view.


----------



## abax (Jun 2, 2020)

I enjoy just seeing the photo. I don't think I've seen a Cyp. I like
better. The contrasting colors are striking.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Jun 3, 2020)

Beautifully colored and shaped....


----------

